# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  На обсуждении платное образование и медицина

## Домик в деревне

http://newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/701003/

пишут, что уже с 1 сентября 2011 года средняя школа станет платной, порядка 5-6 тысяч в месяц за ребенка и что одна треть детей останется неграмотной. 

как прям научную фантастику прочла. 

смахивает на утку, но в разных источниках подтверждают.

что думаете?

----------


## Ёжик

Честно, не знаю, что и думать...Радуюсь только тому, что мой сын в этом году в школу не идет.

----------


## kiara

Уууууууууууууууууууу...так и знала, что этот бред просачится и к нам(((((
Домик, при всем моем уважении к тебе, но распространять этот БРЕД - это работать на руку политиканам из лагеря "долой ЕР и Медведева с Путиным". На оных товарищей мне .....ну все равно, короче) просто не люблю, когда нас, нормальных взрослых людей, держат за глупцов и совсем уж невежд!
А если внимательно посмотреть КТО все это пиарит - http://euroua.com  то все проясняется)))))
Теперь по делу:
1. Конституция РФ - основной закон, который НИКТО не менял! 
Статья 41 (цитата)
1. Каждый имеет право на охрану здоровья и медицинскую помощь. *Медицинская помощь в государственных и муниципальных учреждениях здравоохранения оказывается гражданам бесплатно* за счет средств соответствующего бюджета, страховых взносов, других поступлений. 
Статья 43
1. Каждый имеет право на образование.
*2. Гарантируются общедоступность и бесплатность дошкольного, основного общего и среднего профессионального образования в государственных или муниципальных образовательных учреждениях и на предприятиях.
3. Каждый вправе на конкурсной основе бесплатно получить высшее образование в государственном или муниципальном образовательном учреждении и на предприятии.*
4. Основное общее образование обязательно. Родители или лица, их заменяющие, обеспечивают получение детьми основного общего образования.
5. Российская Федерация устанавливает федеральные государственные образовательные стандарты, поддерживает различные формы образования и самообразования. 

2. Любой ФЗ, вступает в силу лишь после спец. процедур - а именно ГД принимает, СФ одобряет, Президент подписывает, ФЗ публикуют.
3. Любой ФЗ подзаконный по отношению к Конституции.
4. Не так давно по данному поводу было Информационное сообщение Минобразования  вот полный текст http://mon.gov.ru/press/reliz/7181/
5. А это про медицину - свеженькое обсуждение *Законопроекта*(!ключевое слово ПРОЕКТ)!!) о основах охраны здоровья граждан 19 мая 2011г http://www.duma.gov.ru/news/273/77709/

P.S. смотрю ВСЕ пленарные заседания - нашла обсждение во ВТОРОМ ЧТЕНИИИ :О проекте федерального закона № 231678-5 "О внесении изменений в Закон Российской Федерации "Об образовании" и Федеральный закон "О высшем и послевузовском профессиональном образовании" (в части введения ассистентуры-стажировки как формы послевузовской подготовки кадров по творческо-исполнительским специальностям в сфере культуры и искусства); О проекте федерального закона № 293588-5 "О внесении изменений в Закон Российской Федерации "Об образовании" (в части создания дополнительных условий для реализации конституционных гарантий прав граждан на пользование родным языком, на свободный выбор языка воспитания и обучения).
ВСЕ!!!
Люди - можно дышать спокойно)

----------


## kiara

Вот очень бы хотелось название темы чуть изменить. А то прям жить спокойно не могу))))) "узаконено" на "обсудим" - можно? Пожаааааааааааааалуйста.

----------


## Panda

там вопрос идет о переходе на самоокупаемость, если не ошибаюсь. если раньше гос-во полностью финансировало школы, то теперь хотят сделать финансирование не в полном объеме. а остальные средства школа сама должна изЫскивать. и эти громкие фразы звучат потому, что журналисты быстро посчитали, сколько в рублях ежемесячно надо изыскивать. и самый простой способ это сделать - "собрать дань" сродителей учащихся. а ведь самоокупание предполагает наличие ДОП услуг, которые предлагает школа, за счет которых и будет пополняться школьный бюджет. просто больной вопрос - будет ли директор напрягаться, чтоб придумать, как школе деньги заработать, или тупо с родителей соберёт...

----------


## kiara

"Тупо собрать" вряд ли получится повсеместно, ибо сейчас очень многие родители отказываются платить даже вполне стандартный "набор" взносов, по разным причинам. И за отказ родителей что-то "тупо" оплачивать,школа не откажет ребенку в получении среднего образования.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> "Тупо собрать" вряд ли получится повсеместно, ибо сейчас очень многие родители отказываются платить даже вполне стандартный "набор" взносов, по разным причинам. И за отказ родителей что-то "тупо" оплачивать,школа не откажет ребенку в получении среднего образования.


Отказать - не откажет, но, помнится, по нашей школе сужу, некие гонения на тех, кто не платил исправно все взносы, были. там на родительском собрании укорят, где-то классный руководитель по своему предмету оценку снизит. методы воздействия бывают. но это, конечно, на местах зависит от конкретных людей.

а также, Оксан, сознаюсь в своей политической безграмотности.

----------


## yakudza

не знаю-не знаю.
у нас во Льва чуть ли не на линейке детям и родителям эту новость объявили.
Обсудить стоит, чтобы быть в курсе)))

----------


## Panda

ситуация в Щекино:  родители сдают на ремонт класса + поменять окна на пластиковые!!!! - а если не сдадите? - плохие оценки, вплоть до исключения (вернее перевода в классы ЗПР по успеваемости и "отставаний в развитии")
всем понятно, что разрешение этой ситуации во многом зависит от политической грамотности и активности родителей. но сколько их по стране? и вообще такие ситуации сегодня везде и всюду. поэтому повторяю, пока есть возможность "снять" с родителей, администрация напрягаться не будет!!! ((((

----------


## Panda

у них есть отличный агрумент для манипуляции: мы же это делаем ДЛЯ ВАШИХ ДЕТЕЙ, вы не хотите ДЛЯ СВОИХ ДЕТЕЙ создать условия (ну и все в таком духе)

----------

